# Wie erstelle ich einen Pfad?



## tObbY (28. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mir ma die photoshop tuts angesehen und gemerkt dass dieses tut mir zimlich gefaellt -> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26625.html
doch leider hab ich n prob und zwa hab ich kein plan wie man nen pfad erstellt :<
kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## greengoblin (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
z.B. so:
eine Auswahl erstellen, z.B. ein Oval, dann die Pfadpalette aufrufen. Ganz
unten am Ende der Palette das Ikon anklicken "Arbeitspfad aus Auswahl
erstellen". Fertig ist Dein Pfad.
Willst Du ihn füllen, mit rechter Maustaste darauf klicken, "Kontur füllen"
oder "Fläche füllen" mit beliebigem Werkzeug  (beliebiger Farbe).
Gruss
GG


----------



## Nino (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich würde doch mal sagen mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug oder?


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Dezember 2003)

Das Pfadwerkzeug gehört sicherlich zu den am schwierigsten zu handelnden
Werkzeugen in Photoshop, jedoch entwickelt es sich zu eines der meist ge-
nutzten Werkzeuge, wenn man sich erst einmal damit befasst hat und die
kleinen Kniffe und Eigenheiten zu handhaben weiß...

Einen prima Einstieg in den Umgang mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erhälst
Du in den folgenden Tutorials...
 => Photoshop Grundlagen - Pfadtool (BSE_Royal)
 => Übungslektion zum Pfadtool (br-alpha)
 => Pfadtoolüberblick (PastorPixel)

in diesem Sinne viel Spaß weiterhin auf Tutorials.de und einen
guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ...

Pfad, Pfadtool, Zeichenstift, Freiform-Zeichenstift-Werkzeug,
Zeichenstift-Werkzeug, Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug, Pfadauswahl,
Direkt-Auswahl-Werkzeug, (p), (a), Vektor, Vectoren, Vektoren, Bezier,.


----------



## greengoblin (28. Dezember 2003)

> Das Pfadwerkzeug gehört sicherlich zu den am schwierigsten zu handelnden Werkzeugen in Photoshop


*Das* finde ich auch! Aber lohnend...
Gut der link zum Bildungskanal übrigens - der war mir neu. Die Übungen
kann man gleich nachmachen.
Gruss
GG


----------



## tObbY (29. Dezember 2003)

sehr schoen :> big thx!


----------

